# Mini Drawer Slide dilemma (No Accuride or Blum alternative)



## CRay (Jan 21, 2008)

I am in the process of building a workbench that is similar in design of my Sjoberg Bench. What I am doing is making a storage center for all of my turning gouges, and numerous lathe accessories. Yes, it will look like a bench, but it will have lots of drawers for sorted storage and one big wide drawer directly underneath the workbench top with dividers for each specialty gouge. OK, now to my problem. I reviewing the construction of the cabinets on the Sjoberg, the drawers are mounted on "Mini Ball Bearing Slides". These slides measure 3/8" thick by 5/8" wide by 18" long. To maximize the size of the drawer width, the slides have been mounted in a groove in the drawer sides. In addition, the cabinets are are simple 1/2" boxes without a face frame. The slides are first mounted to the sides of the cabinet and then the drawers are installed and one machine threaded screw holds the slide in place through a hole inside the drawer aligned with a threaded hole in the slide. So simple and efficient. My problem is that I like this design and I want to incorporate it into my new workbench. Does anyone know where I can find a mini ball bearing slide with these dimensions. Rockler sells something similar, but the do not actually provide the true dimensions. I have found a few China distributors that sell these small slides, importing them is a major hassle. The american manufactures don't make anything that small (our I could not find at woodcraft or on line. I know someone in this group works for Accuride. Maybe he can answer my

question!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I have purchased slides from Custom Service Hardware before and they carry a large array of slides etc.
I have an email address for Daniel, a salesman that has always been very helpful. - [email protected]


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I bought something similar from Lee Valley in the past.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

I know of them and have them in some ready made drawer cabinets, they are commonly used in european mass production furniture. 
I would not recomend them especially on a workbench as they hold no good weight and they get easily out of line.


----------

